# Tyler's Summer Do



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay. Here's my sad tail:HistericalSmiley:. I'm about to go to the groomer and I'm not thrilled. I think Mommy has something up her sleeve.









I think the groomer lost her mind.:smpullhair: She started coming at me with the clipper thingie and look what she did.:w00t: (No that's not some weird bow on my head. It's daddy's running shoe)









Mommy thinks I look like a puppy again. I was a chick magnet teen and now I have to look like a toddler?:angry: No fair. Mommy said you might want some different angles...whatever those are.

















Now mom's sending a picture of my tush. :new_shocked:How embarrassing. :blush:.









And here's one of me with the great vest mom bought from Aunt Crystal.:wub: It's much easier to get on without all that hair.









Thanks for looking. So what do you think? I'm not so sure but Mommy's keeps saying my baths will be easier too.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

TYLER!!!! You look sooooo handsome withy our new cut!! I've always loved your coat and you can still see how silky your locks are even int eh short cut. The groomer did a great job and don't worry, you're still quite the chick magnet. Whatch, I'm sure some SM little girls will leave you sweet messages about your new look today.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what a great cut! Tyler you look more like a hunky man now more than ever - you don't look like a toddler at all. I wish Hunter's hair was as silky as yours because then he would have the same haircut as you - but we have to keep him short cause he ends up looking like a puffball (very toddler-ish if you ask me!).

You look awesome! And mommy should be proud of getting your hair cut BEFORE it gets too hot!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think Tyler looks very handsome in his new cut! It actually brings out the silkiness in his coat even more. The head looks cute on him, and the groomer did a great job on not giving him a baboon butt! lol


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awww, there's little Tyler with his new summer haircut! He looks so cute with it, Sue! 
I love, love that first pic of him. His view is very cute and I'm sure you 
can't resist his eyes!

He looks fantastic with his new vest, too! 

Yippee, summer can start finally! :chili:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I LOVE TYLER'S NEW HAIR CUT!!!!!!! Oh my goodness, he looks fantastic! Wait till I get home and show the "girls"!!!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

I love tyler's haircut :thumbsup:. It just shines. Tyler you are one handsome dude for sure :aktion033: .

Darlene and MiLey


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

AH! I love his new cut! He's a handsome dog and his hair looks so silky soft!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Lookin' Good there, Tyler boy!!! Love your cut and you look so clean and the cut is neat.......not slang talk but actually neat!!! I think you clean up just fine and you look so handsome~~~:chili::chili::chili: PS....Your still a chick magnet!!! Never fear!!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh Tyler! You still look amazing!! and Mommy's happy too! and don't worry, you still make the girls go wild!


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Chloe has a crush on Tyler !!!!!!

What a hottie...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

He looks adorable. His coat is beautiful.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sue, I love Tyler's new haircut. He is such a cutie! And Tyler you still are a chick magnet!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Too cute...I love it!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I love the expression in the first picture. You are so funny Tyler. You new 'do" is absolutely fab. you should be very happy Mummy found you a great groomer. :tender:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh TYLER BABY!!! :wub::wub::wub: Let me tell you, you are even MORE of a chick magnet with your summer do!! 

We love it, Sue!! It looks just perfect!! And that vest looks totally darling on Tyler also. 

p.s.: I did think for one split second that you had put a blue bow on Tyler!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Tyler is gorgeous,I love his new summer cut.:wub: He sure does have a beautiful coat of hair,looks nice & silky. He would look super adorable in any kind of cut.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

he looks so soft and cute!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I love it Sue! Tyler you look like a wittle pupster again! I know you want to look like a big boy but gosh...you look soooo cute w/your new haircut. Even your tushy looks cute hehehe!!!

Emma is 99% getting her hair chopped this Saturday. DH is putting his foot down and wants her in a puppy cut again. I think I'm gonna cry when I bring her to get her hair cut. I'll have to remember to bring Kleenex. However....bath day will go sooo much quicker if I cut her down!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:w00t: Tyler !!!! Snowy and Crystal also went for their summer hair-cuts today. I did not take pictures, but I did take short video clips of them. opefull will share it tomorrow. 

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE your Summer-Do:wub::wub: you are too cute for words.

Snowy and Crystal's summer-do is called: Bold & Beautiful :HistericalSmiley:

hugs
Kat


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

I love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I've been up to my eyeballs with work with a script due tomorrow.:w00t::w00t: so I haven't been checking in.
Thank you all so much. It's made me feel a lot better about the decision and I think Tyler has even more of a jaunt to his step feeling lighter and freer.:thumbsup: Or I could be making that up. I can't wait to bathe him tonight! I love my groomer. She really listens to me and I'm right there as she does everything. She keeps kissing Tyler as she's doing it.
I can't take much credit for his shiny coat. I think he was born with it...very silky and not cottony at all. I use my shampoo and conditioner (Freeman) on him since I think I was allergic to some of the other people and dog shampoos.
As far as still being a chick magnet, he did have some little female doggies checking him out in our walk to the park but also some male doggies.:blink: so not sure if he's feeling very studly 
Tammy -- just do it!! I know that Emma will be adorable. Please post pix and Kat I'm anxiously awaiting your video!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have always been partial to summer cuts ! So easy and makes them look younger always. I can't believe how shiny that coat is on Tyler! 'Have always been afraid to us people shampoo/products because of ph. differences. Makes me want to give it a try. No itching?
Anyhow, he is more than beautiful!


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Tyler,
Sasha still thinks you are a chick magnet with your new haircut.
You look very, very handsome!!!!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Tyler you are just too cute with your new summer do. You will be happy your got a new cut for summer. I love your pictures.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I love Tyler's cut! I think we have a new style name... 'the Tyler'! LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> I have always been partial to summer cuts ! So easy and makes them look younger always. I can't believe how shiny that coat is on Tyler! 'Have always been afraid to us people shampoo/products because of ph. differences. Makes me want to give it a try. No itching?
> Anyhow, he is more than beautiful!


No itching by either Tyler or myself! I'm allergic to formaldehyde which is labeled as Quarterium on most shampoos and conditioners and in almost all of them. So I have to be really careful. My shampoo is pretty natural and it smells like a pina colada!! I just want to eat Tyler up even more.



roxybaby22 said:


> I love Tyler's cut! I think we have a new style name... 'the Tyler'! LOL


Tyler says, :blush: and :smootch:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Tyler, you are a hunka hunka burnin' love! It's no wonder you draw attention not only from the ladies, but the boys too! You look sooooo handsome in your new cut! 

Jett thinks you both need to go out on the town and cruise for chicks in your matching vests.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh Tyler -- you look adorable. And Lacie and Tilly say that you're still a "chick magnet" in their opinion. Not to worry. They (and their Mom) love your summer cut.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Tyler, you are a hunka hunka burnin' love! It's no wonder you draw attention not only from the ladies, but the boys too! You look sooooo handsome in your new cut!
> 
> Jett thinks you both need to go out on the town and cruise for chicks in your matching vests.


Jett - Tyler say that he'll try to get his hands on a Corvette convertible so you two can cruise Chicago's Gold Coast for chicks! He says, "We da ladies men and we need some courvoirsier." (shades of Tim Meadows on Saturday Night Live)
He's got his car seat ready. You'll need to bring yours.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Oh Tyler -- you look adorable. And Lacie and Tilly say that you're still a "chick magnet" in their opinion. Not to worry. They (and their Mom) love your summer cut.


Tilly and Lacie - Tyler says that he and Jett would love to make your acquaintance. Lynn I'd watch out for these two Romeos. :w00t: (Thank goodness they aren't old enough (or tall enough) to drive.)


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Tyler...you look amazing in your faboo new haircut!!! Bet you feel cooler for summer too!!! Although I'm still wondering what was up with the tennis shoe on yer head??? HAHA!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Jett - Tyler say that he'll try to get his hands on a Corvette convertible so you two can cruise Chicago's Gold Coast for chicks! He says, "We da ladies men and we need some courvoirsier." (shades of Tim Meadows on Saturday Night Live)
> He's got his car seat ready. You'll need to bring yours.


Tyler:

When you and Jett get near Chicago, give us a call - we'll meet you there in 'bout an hour!

And yes, we thinks you're even more of a chick magnet now! :thumbsup:

Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maltlovereileen said:


> Tyler...you look amazing in your faboo new haircut!!! Bet you feel cooler for summer too!!! Although I'm still wondering what was up with the tennis shoe on yer head??? HAHA!


The horrors of having a daddy training for his 5th NYC Marathon. DH will be 55 the day of the marathon and he's determined to do well but there's running paraphernalia everywhere.:w00t:


maggieh said:


> Tyler:
> 
> When you and Jett get near Chicago, give us a call - we'll meet you there in 'bout an hour!
> 
> ...


YES :rockon::rockon: Here a chick, there a chick, everywhere a chick, chick. :wub::wub:Tyler's feeling good, like I knew he would. So good, so good...:embarrassed: Aren't you lucky there isn't any audio?


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Tyler looks *Gorgeous!*!!!! What a great little cut on him...and I love his new vest too.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Tyler your new cut makes you look dashing...

Tyler and Jett - if I go out and add a boy to my pack! it'll all be your fault...I need a boy just so I can get one of those smashing dashing vests!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lepetitecosette said:


> Tyler your new cut makes you look dashing...
> 
> Tyler and Jett - if I go out and add a boy to my pack! it'll all be your fault...I need a boy just so I can get one of those smashing dashing vests!


A girl's gotta do, what a girl's gotta do! I do love my boy.:thumbsup:
That's about as dressed up as Tyler ever is but I think he needs a pocketwatch, a briefcase and to carry the Wall Street Journal in his teeth. :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL at his "sad tail". :HistericalSmiley:

Cute pics of your man, Tyler! His eyes are so expressive-- very adorable! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH MY GOSH Susan...Tyler looks DELICIOUS, so so yummy. I love love love his new do. They stay a lot cleaner when it's not so long. Tyler told me to tell you, no more butt shots Mommy:blush:



Snowbody said:


> Okay. Here's my sad tail:HistericalSmiley:. I'm about to go to the groomer and I'm not thrilled. I think Mommy has something up her sleeve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

I love it


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Tyler, you look so cute!! I lub ur new do:wub::wub:

Cassie


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

He is very cute. :wub:


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

I LOVE it!!!! I cant wait for Ponyo's hair to grow out and look as beautiful as Tylers =) Ponyo sends a puppy smooch! =)


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey you handsome hunky man, I am loving your new cut :thumbsup:

Love, maisie


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

He looks great!! He has a very sweet face, love him!!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

ooooh tyler, your looking sooooo smart now with her lovely hair cut!! xxx


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

TYLER~! its ok..you are still a little stud muffin..=D


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Handsome boy! :aktion033: Nice summer haircut!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, for heaven's sakes....look at that little living doll!!! I love his summer cut and what a gorgeous coat your little man has!!! Chick magnet for sure! Even Cody is admiring him. :wub:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

You are still as HANDSOME as ever, Tyler!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce says you look like a cool dude!!! and i think u look adorable tyler i looove ur cut , ur face is to die for !!!


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow Tyler! What a smart cut you have there!


----------

